# Entry Level Full Suspension



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Coming from a 2012 Giant Revel 3 Disc is it sensible for me to move towards a 2017 Giant Trance (or am jumping the gun a little bit). This was because a big discount was offered to me by my local bike shop, so this got me thinking. Initially I wanted to get the Giant Fathom 2 27.5 but there is no medium available currently so they offered the trance instead. I want a good all around mounting bike, the one that can climb and descend reliably.

Any thoughts on this is highly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I doubt you'd regret getting a Trance for all around trail riding, it's what the Trance is designed for.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Sounds good if it's the deal you suggest, and you're pretty sure 6 inch travel is for you..


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IMO, depends on which Trance it is at the price the shop is offering you.

I don't like the lowest level FS bikes from most major mfr's because of the forks/shocks they put on 'em.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

wbibar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Coming from a 2012 Giant Revel 3 Disc is it sensible for me to move towards a 2017 Giant Trance (or am jumping the gun a little bit). This was because a big discount was offered to me by my local bike shop, so this got me thinking. Initially I wanted to get the Giant Fathom 2 27.5 but there is no medium available currently so they offered the trance instead. I want a good all around mounting bike, the one that can climb and descend reliably.
> 
> ...


All the big bike makers put out a entry level full suspension and If this Is your first full suspension you will love it.

All of them should be reliable when climbing or descending.

BUT do really consider moving up just one level from the entry level.
Your going to really want the next level up fork, and wheels and derailleurs.

Better components are,, better,

Upgrading any entry level bike equal to or above the next level of stock bikes will cost you more that the third level up from entry,,follow me ??

SO If your going entry level on a full suspension spend the $3500 to start with and you will have a bike you will love to ride..

ANY full squish from any of the big name companies generally go like this..
Entry level full suspensions are $1500-$2000,
Heavy, still some 3x9's low end forks and wheels...

Level two's run $2000-$3000,
Not as heavy, maybe 1 to 2 pounds lighter, much better forks and gears and wheels, will climb and descend way WAY better.
Dropper posts can be found on some of these bikes.

Droppers are real game changers on condition 3 and 4 trail bikes.

Condition 3= really capable hard tails and lesser travel full suspensions..
Condition 4's= 140 to 160 mm travel bikes and up to full blown down hill sleds.

Level three's $3000-$4000 and THIS is where they START to get really good.
Here Is where you will really feel the extra money you spent.
3-4 pounds lighter than entry.. climbs oh yeah.
Quality stuff can be found on these bikes like,
Clutched 1 x 11 or 1 x 12 systems
good wheels, etc...
and some Carbon frames..

I went full squish on a entry level bike, the 2014 $1900 Scott Spark 760, as a year end closeout I got It for $1500. 
As my skills came up I upgraded, really good wheels, 1 x 11 and good pedals plus a few more things, Had $2700 In that bike, rode really well BUT the fork and shock were the kind found on entry level full suspensions.
Had I started on a $2700 It would have had far better suspension. With this level of bike only upgraded wheels would be needed, a year or two later when the stock wheels wore out..

But then again a new rider will crash more, may be better to beat a entry level full squish to death and then get a really sweet bike~~


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

The model that they are offering is the Trance 3, it uses rockshox for both front and rear suspension.


----------



## MTB_ZA (Oct 9, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a trance 3 you will love it! It was my first fs bike a few years ago and now its basically just the original frame. Awesome bike to grow with.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Giant Trance 3 (2017) review - MBR go for it.


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi,

Thank you for the reply, I definitely agree to not get the base model of a bike due to grade of its components. Upgrades are definitely in the pipeline but for now (should I proceed with the purchase) will just make the most of its parts though it may not be high-end but at least its durable. Thank you for your extensive reply.

Cheers!


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Yep, read through that review, thanks man.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

wbibar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the reply, I definitely agree to not get the base model of a bike due to grade of its components. Upgrades are definitely in the pipeline but for now (should I proceed with the purchase) will just make the most of its parts though it may not be high-end but at least its durable. Thank you for your extensive reply.
> 
> Cheers!


If You like the bike go for it, as I said My first full squish was entry level, the lowest of the 2014 Spark line that ranged from my $1900 up to $12,000

I had a ton of fun with mine, 
It was a 27.5, fit me well,

Pro's:

Handing was light, flickable,
Worked very well In tight spots,
Accelerated like a rocket for a stock 31 pound bike.
Coming from a 31 pound entry level 29er hard tail It was super smooth when the trail got rough and felt fast.

Cons:
Harder to keep up with 29er's out In the open,
3x9 drive train was not needed on my trails, those front shifts were slow.
Had the Rockshox XC 30 fork, was fine until I rode better.
But the shock was the lower end Xfusion, It was slow, Even when adjusted correctly I could only use 100 of the 120 mm of travel, as trying to tune for more would lead to hard bottom outs or pack.
The stock wheels could not be set up tubeless and would not stay true, too much flex and very narrow rims.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Harold said:


> IMO, depends on which Trance it is at the price the shop is offering you.
> 
> I don't like the lowest level FS bikes from most major mfr's because of the forks/shocks they put on 'em.


Exactly


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Definitely, if you have the cash, a Trance3 would be a perfect compliment for your Revel3. The Trance is definitely a good all around trail bike that will climb well and descend with confidence. The Revel will work excellent for commuting or smooth gravel grinding or on very mellow trails, while the Trance will give you confidence for the rougher, rowdier stuff  I had the original released in 2005 and loved it, back then it only had 100mm travel.


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

To be honest am not quite sure yet since this is my first foray to the full suspension. Though I mentioned the Revel 3 but its not with me currently, so will be using the Trance for trails + commuting (lol).

Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it.


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, Yeah they would definitely compliment each other is, but the problem is the Revel I left it in my hometown am currently in the city with close proximity to trail centers. So yeah the Trance will do Trail Riding + Commuting, any thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

wbibar said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Yeah they would definitely compliment each other is, but the problem is the Revel I left it in my hometown am currently in the city with close proximity to trail centers. So yeah the Trance will do Trail Riding + Commuting, any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers!


Sample


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

To add to the matter a friend suggested this: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/mountain/trail/fuse-6fattie/118357

Specialized Fuse 6 fattie (the entry level version), well this costs significantly less than the Trance and the components show, after digging around that this model does not have a tapered headtube. Will this inhibit future upgrades? And a side note I read some reviews that the fuse 6 fattie is notorious for chain slap.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Osco said:


> If You like the bike go for it, as I said My first full squish was entry level, the lowest of the 2014 Spark line that ranged from my $1900 up to $12,000
> 
> I had a ton of fun with mine,
> It was a 27.5, fit me well,
> ...


Thanks for the feedback appreciate it a lot. Choosing a bike is never easy these days nyahaha.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

wbibar said:


> To add to the matter a friend suggested this: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/m...erience than a Trance 3 with some good tires.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

FJSnoozer said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like the Fuse for other purposes, but an under *dampened* Sr suntour 6 fattie is not a better experience than a Trance 3 with some good tires.


underdamped


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

If you're unsure about the '17 Trance, find one used that's in great shape. It'll cost way less and if you're lucky someone else will have already dumped their money into upgrading it for you. No real significant changes to that bike since ~'14, but even the older ones are a huge improvement over the hardtail. I have a '12 and a '14 that I ride frequently - love this bike! (and even after upgrades I have less in BOTH than you're likely spending)


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

FJSnoozer said:


> please do yourself a favor and get the trance over that entry level fuse. The trance is more versatile for when you decide exactly what you want to do in MTB, which may take a few years. Don't worry, it may change a few years after that again, but by then, it will be new bike time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the Fuse for other purposes, but an under dampened Sr suntour 6 fattie is not a better experience than a Trance 3 with some good tires.


Yep totally on point, and my main concern with the entry level fuse is that it has a straight headtube. Which hurts upgradability in the long term (correct me if otherwise).

Thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wbibar said:


> Yep totally on point, and my main concern with the entry level fuse is that it has a straight headtube. Which hurts upgradability in the long term (correct me if otherwise).
> 
> Thanks.


Not all straight head tubes are created equally. The Fuse has a 44mm headtube, which IS compatible with tapered steerer forks by using an external lower cup. A straight 34mm headtube is NOT compatible with a tapered steerer fork. So you have to pay attention to the details.

There are other reasons to choose the Trance, but the headtube is not one of them.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

One of the main reasons being that the rear frame on the entry fuse is some random boostish QR and not thruaxle. And the fork is garbage. 

This is all to be expected because we are comparing a good FS bike to a sub 1k plus hardtail which must cut corners to get there. 

Also, say what you will giant historically gives you real bang for the buck on componentry. 

We own only giant and specialized in the family between 7 bikes, so there is no bias here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

go to the deals subsection. there is carbon FS with RS1 fork, shimano xt components for around $2000 shipped. That is hte FS bike to buy right now, or maybe the aluminum version.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^edited...I see no real deal in the "deals section". Thought you were talking about something else....definitely not "awesome". I was mistaken. :madman:


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

noapathy said:


> ^^^Minus the RS1, that sounds awesome. Definitely illustrates the point about better bang for the buck used. :thumbsup:


yo got that backwards, that deal is for a new bike. dealhunting New bikes are better value than used as I've been advocating for awhile here. That RS1 forks is an $850 fork, i dont' ride it but I assume it's pretty good.


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Harold said:


> Not all straight head tubes are created equally. The Fuse has a 44mm headtube, which IS compatible with tapered steerer forks by using an external lower cup. A straight 34mm headtube is NOT compatible with a tapered steerer fork. So you have to pay attention to the details.
> 
> There are other reasons to choose the Trance, but the headtube is not one of them.


Ohh, I did not know that's possible... Good point though! Yep price to spec ratio the Trance 3 is really the good option. But am still mustering the guts to dump in the funds since if I push through this will be my first bike costing upwards of $1600. Nyahaha newbie chills.

Appreciate the solid advise though


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

bob13bob said:


> yo got that backwards, that deal is for a new bike. dealhunting New bikes are better value than used as I've been advocating for awhile here. That RS1 forks is an $850 fork, i dont' ride it but I assume it's pretty good.


Ohhh, you're talking about the Bull bike. Never heard of it...I'd much prefer an aluminum frame from a known brand than take a chance on that...especially with the 50/50 chance the guy's just spamming the site. Might as well throw in every other mail order website that you can't test out before buying. Terrible suggestion for someone looking for their first FS bike.

And the RS1 is a craptastic fork compared to many its price range. If I bought that bike, the fork would be on fleabay for some other sucker to waste their time with while I'm riding a Fox 34 or something else worthwhile.


----------



## wbibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Just to give you an update, upon inquiring the Trance 3 is no longer available and may not be stocked up since the 2018 line is coming in a few months time. They recommended the Anthem 1 or 2 for me but it was way over my budget, considered the Stance also but I did not like it so much. I checked the Giant Fathom hardtail but both 1 and 2 models are not available (go figure). So I ended up with 2017 Giant Talon 1, and am happy so far what it.

Thank you for all for your inputs, will definitely consider those when I finally go for a full suspension bike.


----------

